# Retro Palmen und ein bischen "grunge"



## Amr0d (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache zur Zeit für einen Bekannten eine Getränkeliste für eine Sektbar und die soll ein wenig an die Salitos Website rankommen, da auch die Bar selber von Salitos ist.

http://www.shootingamez.de/getraenke.jpg

das ist das was ich bisher habe. Nicht wundern ich bin gerade erst angefangen 

Was ich jetzt gerne hätte wäre z.b. ne Palme in diesem Retro Stil unten rechts und das hellgrüne Viereck inner mitte sähe bestimmt cooler aus wenn die Ränder nicht so sauber wären, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das so umsetzen soll.

Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

//edit

hier ist noch der link zu salitos damit ihr so in etwa wisst was ich meine 

http://www.salitos.de/salitos-life.html


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Amr0d.

Unregelmäßige Ränder kannst du u.a. durch so genannte "Grunge Brushes" erstellen. Hier mal ein paar ähnliche Threads/Links:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/252313-diesen-rand-um-ein-bild.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/135066-rand-ausfransen-verwischen.html
http://www.tutorialstraining.com/cstutorials/advertisingdesign/edgefx.htm
http://www.crunked-designs.com/tuto...ll&id=1099031374&archive=&start_from=&ucat=1&

Für die "Retro-Palme" solltest du einfach mal hier im Forum nach den Begriffen "Schwellenwert" bzw. "Tontrennung" suchen. Da ist bestimmt etwas dabei. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/211424-schablonengraffitis-photoshop.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/236853-photoshop-frage.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/257476-so-ein-bild-mit-photoshop-erstellen.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Amr0d (26. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe

ich habe bereits Grunge Brushes, haufenweise um genau zu sein allerdings ist das Format ein DIN A3 und wenn ich die Brushes so groß mache das man sie sehen kann werden sie pixelig


----------

